# Lactobacillus plantarum/bloating study



## Mistral (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is information on a study on probiotics and IBS.And BTW, the strain mentioned in this article likes manganese, as do other lactobacilli. Don't overdo it though, as excess manganese impairs zinc uptake.http://www.springerlink.com/content/lk59d06a7r8bepx6/"Effects of iron salt and iron-chelated compounds were tested on bacterial growth in manganese-free or -supplemented media. No significant growth stimulation was observed in any condition. These results support the absolute manganese requirement for optimum growth of lactobacilli and the needless incorporation of iron in growth media. "---------------------------------------------http://www.docguide.com/news/content.nsf/n...5256A0C006D6D93*Lactobacillus Plantarum 299v Reduces Irritable Bowel Bloating*American Journal of Clinical Nutrition03/12/2001By Elda HauschildtLactobacillus plantarum 299v decreases abdominal bloating in patients with irritable bowel syndrome.Swedish researchers from Lund University in Lund note that lactic acid fermentation is the simplest and safest way to preserve food. They suggest that people have likely always used it in food preservation.Various species, such as L plantarum, L rhamnosus, L paracasei, L acidophilus and L salivarius, occur in human mucosa from the mouth to the rectum. Investigators point out that L plantarum is found in foods that are fermented from plants, while L paracasei and L rhamnosus are associated with dairy products. They explain that L plantarum 299v is a strain originating from the human intestinal mucosa. Animal research has shown that it decreases translocation and improves mucosal and liver status. It also improves the immunological status of mucosa and reduces mucosal inflammation.In people, L plantarum 299v increases the concentration of carboxylic acids in feces and decreases abdominal bloating in patients with IBS. It can also decrease fibrinogen concentrations in the blood.Investigators note that a probiotic food product that contains no milk constituent was launched in Sweden in 1994. This product -- a lactic acid-fermented oatmeal gruel mixed with a fruit drink -- contains approximately 5 x 10(10) colony-forming units of L plantarum 299v."Should probiotics be administered through foods," the researchers point out, "the probiotic organism must remain vigorous in the food until consumption, and the food must remain palatable."They add that L plantarum 299v affects both the bacterial flora of the intestinal mucosa and regulates the host's immunologic defence. American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, 2001; 73: 380S-385S.


----------



## code9 (Dec 3, 2007)

That's interesting! Probably lazy of me, but do you know of any similar studies on LGG?


----------

